# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Άγιος Ανδρέας [Σέριφος (L 246) - Α/Β 1227 - LCT 1227]

## Espresso Venezia

> Παντως απο τα  πορθμεια της εγκυκλοπαδειας το μονο που δεν γνωριζω ηταν το _Αγιος Ανδρεας_. Πιος γνωριζει πιο ηταν; Τα αλλα τα εχω ηδη περιλαβει σε ειδικα θεματα με οτι στοιχεια εχω.


To _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1944_ (Ordered : 1943) στη Βρετανία (Built by : Maclellan (Bo'ness, U.K.) ως πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου _LCT Mk4_, και επρόκειτο για το _LCT 1227_.

Παρεχωρήθη από το Βρετανικό Ναυτικό στην χώρα μας το _1946_ (μαζί με έντεκα ακόμα ίδιου τύπου αποβατικά) και όπως διαβάζουμε από το hellasarmy.gr _"Εχρησιμοποιήθη εντατικώς για στρατιωτικές και κρατικές μεταφορές"_ και ακόμα ότι _"Εξεποιήθη το 1963"_. Στο Π.Ν. της χώρας μας είχε αρχικά την "ονομασία" _Α/Β 1227_ και κατόπιν _ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ (L 246)_.

Στοιχεία από _emmpapad (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ)_ : Tον Οκτώβριο του _1962_ εγγράφεται στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια ως _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2077_, και τον Απρίλιο του _1972_ μετανηολογείται στην Πάτρα με νέο αριθμό _Ν.Πατρών 37_. 

Tαξίδεψε για όλα του τα χρόνια ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_ στην γραμμή Ρίου - Αντιρρίου (και λογικά και σε άλλες "πέριξ" γραμμές), έφερε _ΙΜΟ 5400097_ και σύμφωνα με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες πουλήθηκε το _1982_ σε χώρα του εξωτερικού. Μην ξeχάσουμε βέβαια να σημειώσουμε ότι ήταν αδελφό (ίδιου τύπου, _LCT Mk4_) με άλλες γνωστές παντόφλες πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά που δούλεψαν στην χώρα μας (ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ, ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ κ.α.).

Τέλος, η μοναδική φωτό (τουλάχιστον εξ' όσων γνωρίζω) που μπορούμε να δούμε στο διαδίκτυο (όσο τουλάχιστον διακρίνεται στα αριστερά) του _ΑΓΙΟΥ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ στο Αντίρριο_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολυ ενδιαφεροντα στοιχεια και ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

Τωρα αν ειναι δυνατον να μας δωσεις στοιχεια για το απο που ηλθαν το *Ευβοικος* και το *Ναυπακτος* (και τα δυο εχουν ανοιγμενα θεματα)....

----------


## antirrio

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.n..._2569776_n.jpgΑΓ.ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ.jpg
αρχές δεκαετίας 60 Δυτική προβλήτα Αντιρρίου,το ferry είναι το "ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ" πλοιοκτήτες Ναυπάκτιοι,με πλήρωμα και Αντιρριώτες, .........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύτιμη η φωτό από τον φίλο _antirrio_. Και γιατί το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_ το έχουμε δει σε ελάχιστες (1-2) φωτό συνολικά, αλλά και γιατί είναι η πρώτη που βλέπουμε το πλοίο "ολόκληρο".

----------


## Appia_1978

Φωτογραφία της σιόρας Σοφίας Λυκερίδου από το Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

11165121_10153296308364659_1371183972797239628_o.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από τις φωτογραφίες που σε αφήνουν άφωνο. Απλά καταπληκτική.

Να προσθέσω ότι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_ είχε δεχθεί μία από τις καλύτερες-ομορφότερες μετασκευές σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα πρώην αποβατικά τύπου LCTMk4 (ΡΟΔΟΣ - ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ - ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ - ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ κ.α.). Κάτι που σαφώς διακρίνεται και στην πολύ όμορφη φωτό.

----------


## CORFU

Από πιο μέρος είναι η φωτογραφία ???

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ, ως αποβατικό μεν, μεταφέροντας πολιτικά οχήματα δε, που ανέβηκε σε ομάδα του facebook 

serifos 46.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mια φωτογραφία του ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ, ως αποβατικό μεν, μεταφέροντας πολιτικά οχήματα δε, που ανέβηκε σε ομάδα του facebook 
> 
> serifos 46.jpg


Eγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είδους μεταφορά πολιτικών οχημάτων Πειραιά-Χανιά ήταν αυτή.Να υποθέσουμε ότι ελλείψει τότε ΕΓ/ΟΓ προσφέρονταν πλοία του ΒΝ έναντι συμβολικού κομίστρου;
Κ δεν είναι 1946-50.Είναι αρχές δεκαετίας 60 λόγω των νατοϊκών πλευρικών αριθμών κ του πούλμαν Setra.Mε αυτό το μοντέλο πολλές παιδικές αναμνήσεις!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Eγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είδους μεταφορά πολιτικών οχημάτων Πειραιά-Χανιά ήταν αυτή.Να υποθέσουμε ότι ελλείψει τότε ΕΓ/ΟΓ προσφέρονταν πλοία του ΒΝ έναντι συμβολικού κομίστρου;
> Κ δεν είναι 1946-50.Είναι αρχές δεκαετίας 60 λόγω των νατοϊκών πλευρικών αριθμών κ του πούλμαν Setra.Mε αυτό το μοντέλο πολλές παιδικές αναμνήσεις!


Καλό και χρυσό το διαδίκτυο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, αλλά μερικές (ή μάλλον πάρα πολλές) φορές, πέφτεις (όχι εσύ προσωπικά, γενικά μιλάω) και πάνω σε κάτι "φόλες"..... μα πολύ "φόλες" φίλε μου !!! Ο τύπος λοιπόν από το φατσοβιβλίο με το βαρύγδουπο nickname "ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ", βρήκε μιά φωτογραφία με ένα παλιό αποβατικό κάπου στην Ελλάδα (την είδαμε δύο ποστ πριν), την ανέβασε στο διαδίκτυο, και με περίσσιο θράσος παρέθεσε και την εξής λεζάντα :




> ΧΑΝΙΑ-ΣΟΥΔΑ 1946-1950.- Αποβατικό του στόλου (ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ (L 246) - ΠΡΩΗΝ  Α/Β 1227, ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 1227), αποβιβάζει οχήματα και  επιβάτες, κατά τη διάρκεια δρομολογίων από Πειραιά προς Κρήτη.


Έτσι λοιπόν είδαμε για πρώτη φορά παντόφλα σε δρομολόγιο .....Πειραιά - Χανιά (ήμαρτον Πανατζία παρθένα μου !!!). Πάμε όμως να σοβαρευτούμε και να "διαβάσουμε" σωστά την κατά τα άλλα ενδιαφέρουσα φωτό.

Το λιμάνι - τοποθεσία _όπου βλέπουμε_ το _ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ_ (και μετέπειτα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ) είναι καταφανώς και πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία, η _Ηγουμενίτσα_. Μάλιστα είναι από τέτοια γωνία τραβηγμένη η φωτό ώστε να είναι αναγνωρίσιμη ακόμα και σε κάποιον που έχει πάει εκεί έστω και μία φορά. Καμία απολύτως λοιπόν σχέση με .....Χανιά, Σούδα και Κρήτη.

Κατόπιν. Φυσικά και η περίοδος 1946-1950 που αναφέρεται δεν έχει καμία επίσης σχέση. Το ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ, όπως έχουμε διαβάσει και εδώ,       




> Προσπαθώντας να συγκεράσω ότι υπάρχει στο site για τον ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟ  και να προσθέσω μερικά για τη "θητεία" του στην Κέρκυρα, βρήκα στις τοπικές εφημερίδες του 1955 μερικά ενδιαφέροντα:
> *1) Στις 7 Ιούνη του 1955 εγκαινιάζεται η γραμμή Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα με το αρματαγωγό ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ του τότε Β.Ν. (με πλήρωμα του Β.Ν.)
> 2) Το Δεκέμβρη το ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ βγαίνει εκτός λόγω βλάβης*
> 3) Η δρομολόγησή του προκαλεί απεργία των λιμενεργατών οι οποίοι  αντιμετωπίζουν απολύσεις (ήδη υπήρχαν απολύσεις λόγω της χρήσης σιλό στους κυλινδρόμυλους)
> 4) Σε όλα τα δημοσιεύματα του τοπικού τύπου δεν αναφέρεται το όνομα του πλοίου (μόνο στα ρεπορτάζ για την ημέρα των εγκαινίων το βρίσκουμε). Πάντα αναφέρεται ως "Φέρρυ μπωτ".  
> 5) Το Δεκέμβρη του 1955 υπάρχει δημοπρασία του Λιμενικού Ταμείου (άγονη την πρώτη φορά) για το γερανό του Ταμείου προκειμένου να μετατραπεί σε φέρρυ-μπωτ (προφανώς πρόκειται για το γνωστό Ο/Γ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ που υπάρχει σε καρτ ποστά δημοσιευμένες στο site).


ήταν το πρώτο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ανοικτού τύπου (πριν και από ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ, ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ και ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ) που ξεκίνησε την γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας τον Ιούνιο του 1955, ("προκειμένου να εξυπηρετηθεί η εμπορική και τουριστική κίνηση του νησιού με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα"), και έμεινε σε αυτή μέχρι τον Δεκέμβριο του ίδιου έτους οπότε και αποσύρθηκε λόγω βλάβης. Στο διάστημα αυτό εκτελούσε καθημερινά δύο διπλά δρομολόγια, ενώ ανήκε (και αυτό και το πλήρωμα του) όπως μας είχε γράψει ο φίλος george_kerkyra στο _Βασιλικό Ναυτικό_. Άρα η χρονολογία που έχει τραβηχτεί η φωτό, είναι πολύ εύκολα "αναγνώσιμη" και προσδιορίσιμη, και είναι το δεύτερο εξάμηνο του 1955.

----------


## npapad

> και σύμφωνα με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες πουλήθηκε το _1982_ σε χώρα του εξωτερικού.


Στον LR 1989-90 αναφέρεται με τα εξής στοιχεία :

*AGIOS ANDREAS I* (ex. AGIOS ANDREAS -83), built 1944 (UK) 200 gt, IMO 5400097.
Registered at Panama (off. no 10480-PEXT), call sign HO2506, 50,51 m X 11,70 m X 3,05 m. Engines : 2 oil Paxman-Ricardo (Colchester) 100 BHP. Owner : Ocean Faith S.A.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στον LR 1989-90 αναφέρεται με τα εξής στοιχεία :
> 
> *AGIOS ANDREAS I* (ex. AGIOS ANDREAS -83), built 1944 (UK) 200 gt, IMO 5400097.
> Registered at Panama (off. no 10480-PEXT), call sign HO2506, 50,51 m X 11,70 m X 3,05 m. Engines : 2 oil Paxman-Ricardo (Colchester) 100 BHP. Owner : Ocean Faith S.A.


Το όνομα *AGIOS ANDREAS I* (με την προσθήκη δηλαδή του *Ι*) υπό σημαία Παναμά αναφέρεται και στις βάσεις δεδομένων και το γνώριζα εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. Δεν το είχα όμως αναφέρει στο παρόν θέμα διότι μου είχαν πει ότι επρόκειτο πιθανώς για λάθος αναφορά (μιλώ πάντα για το *Ι*) και δεν επιβεβαιωνόταν από κάποια άλλη πηγή.

Από εκεί και πέρα, στα τεχνικά του χαρακτηριστικά, είτε υπάρχουν λάθη στον LR 1989-90, είτε κατόπιν της πώλησης του (ή και πριν από αυτή) το πλοίο είχε δεχθεί μετασκευή κατά την οποία είχε "μικρύνει". Αφενός το μήκος των LCT Mk4 ήταν _57_ μέτρα, αφετέρου το αναφερόμενο _200 gt._ είναι σαφέστατα πολύ μικρό. Όπως έχω γράψει εδώ :




> Γνωρίζαμε ότι στη γραμμή του Ρίου - Αντίρριου από το ξεκίνημα της ήταν δρομολογημένα πρώην αποβατικά του Β'Π.Π. Η αρχή είχε γίνει βέβαια το 1946 με το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ (σημερινό ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π) και ακολούθησαν την δεκαετία '50 τα _ΡΟΔΟΣ_, _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_, _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_ κ.α.
> 
> Προκαλεί όμως εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι τουλάχιστον μέχρι και τα τέλη της δεκαετίας '60 (όταν και είχε αρχίσει πλέον από καιρό η ραγδαία ναυπήγηση ελληνικών πλοίων ανοιχτού τύπου) η ιστορική γραμμή απασχολούσε τον μεγαλύτερο αριθμό πρώην αποβατικών που είχαν μετασκευαστεί σε Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ. Σε δημοσίευμα από το έντυπο "ΧΡΗΜΑ" της* 22ας Μαίου 1969*, σχετικό με τα πορθμεία ανοιχτού τύπου που εξυπηρετούσαν τις διάφορες πορθμειακές γραμμές εκείνο το χρονικό διάστημα, από τα δεκαπέντε (15) πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου που ήταν δρομολογημένα στη γραμμή Ρίου - Αντίρριου, τα έντεκα (11) ήταν πρώην αποβατικά. Να τα παραθέσουμε όπως αναγραφόντουσαν στο δημοσίευμα :
> 
> Γραμμή Ρίου - Αντίρριου(έντεκα πρώην αποβατικά σε σύνολο δεκαπέντε πλοίων)*
> Σ. ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ* (349 κοχ. επιβάται (θέρος) 152), *ΜΕΛΙΝΑ* (372 κοχ. επιβάται 175), *ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ* (412 κοχ. επιβάται 210), *ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ* (531 κοχ. επιβάται 217), *ΑΓ. ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ* (595 κοχ. επιβάται 190), *ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ* (485,50 κοχ. επιβάται 150), *ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ* (489 κοχ. επιβάται 172), *ΡΟΔΟΣ* (477 κοχ. επιβάται 215), *ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Κ.* (521,66 κοχ. επιβάται 300), *ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ* (502 κοχ.), *ΠΟΛΥΞΕΝΗ Θ.* (514,29 κοχ. επιβάται 252).


το 1969 το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_ αναφερόταν με _595 gt._, και παρατηρήστε ακόμα ότι και τα υπόλοιπα αναφερόμενα πρώην Mk 4 (όλα από το ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ και μετά, τα τρία πρώτα ήταν άλλου τύπου) αναφερόντουσαν με gt. σαφέστατα μεγαλύτερο από το 200 gt. που βλέπουμε στον LR 1989-90.

----------


## npapad

> Το όνομα *AGIOS ANDREAS I* (με την προσθήκη δηλαδή του *Ι*) υπό σημαία Παναμά αναφέρεται και στις βάσεις δεδομένων και το γνώριζα εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. Δεν το είχα όμως αναφέρει στο παρόν θέμα διότι μου είχαν πει ότι επρόκειτο πιθανώς για λάθος αναφορά (μιλώ πάντα για το *Ι*) και δεν επιβεβαιωνόταν από κάποια άλλη πηγή.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα, στα τεχνικά του χαρακτηριστικά, είτε υπάρχουν λάθη στον LR 1989-90, είτε κατόπιν της πώλησης του (ή και πριν από αυτή) το πλοίο είχε δεχθεί μετασκευή κατά την οποία είχε "μικρύνει". Αφενός το μήκος των LCT Mk4 ήταν _57_ μέτρα, αφετέρου το αναφερόμενο _200 gt._ είναι σαφέστατα πολύ μικρό. Όπως έχω γράψει εδώ :
> 
> 
> 
> το 1969 το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_ αναφερόταν με _595 gt._, και παρατηρήστε ακόμα ότι και τα υπόλοιπα αναφερόμενα πρώην Mk 4 (όλα από το ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ και μετά, τα τρία πρώτα ήταν άλλου τύπου) αναφερόντουσαν με gt. σαφέστατα μεγαλύτερο από το 200 gt. που βλέπουμε στον LR 1989-90.


Μια θεωρία που έχω είναι μήπως το μετέτρεψαν σε ποντόνι/φορτηγίδα κόβοντας την υπερκατασκευή και αφαιρώντας κάποια μέτρα από το πλοίο κατά τη διάρκεια της μετασκευής (για παράδειγμα κόψιμο σύριζα της πρύμης μαζί με το κομοδέσιο όπως έκαναν στο ΤΑΝΙΑ στα Μάλια...). Αυτό θα εξηγούσε το μικρότερο μήκος και το μικρότερο gt. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ήταν μια εποχή που κατασκευαζόταν πολλά λιμενικά έργα ειδικά στη Μεσόγειο και πολύ πιθανό να κατέληξε σε κάποια κατασκευαστική που εκείνο τον καιρό αγόραζαν ότι επέπλεε.. Θεωρία βέβαια είναι !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σαφέστατα πάρα πολύ πιθανή η θεωρία που αναφέρεις Νεκτάριε μου, για αυτό και δεν έμεινα μόνο στην περίπτωση λάθους του LR αλλά ανέφερα και την πιθανότητα μετασκευής "σμίκρυνσης". Έχουμε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις μετασκευής πρώην πλοίων ανοικτού τύπου σε φορτηγίδες ή κάτι αντίστοιχο, όχι μόνο την περίπτωση του ΤΑΝΙΑ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Κ που εύστοχα ανέφερες ως παράδειγμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το όνομα *AGIOS ANDREAS I* (με την προσθήκη δηλαδή του *Ι*) υπό σημαία Παναμά αναφέρεται και στις βάσεις δεδομένων και το γνώριζα εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. Δεν το είχα όμως αναφέρει στο παρόν θέμα διότι μου είχαν πει ότι επρόκειτο πιθανώς για λάθος αναφορά (μιλώ πάντα για το *Ι*) και δεν επιβεβαιωνόταν από κάποια άλλη πηγή.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα, στα τεχνικά του χαρακτηριστικά, είτε υπάρχουν λάθη στον LR 1989-90, είτε κατόπιν της πώλησης του (ή και πριν από αυτή) το πλοίο είχε δεχθεί μετασκευή κατά την οποία είχε "μικρύνει". Αφενός το μήκος των LCT Mk4 ήταν _57_ μέτρα, αφετέρου το αναφερόμενο _200 gt._ είναι σαφέστατα πολύ μικρό. Όπως έχω γράψει εδώ :
> 
> 
> 
> το 1969 το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_ αναφερόταν με _595 gt._, και παρατηρήστε ακόμα ότι και τα υπόλοιπα αναφερόμενα πρώην Mk 4 (όλα από το ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ και μετά, τα τρία πρώτα ήταν άλλου τύπου) αναφερόντουσαν με gt. σαφέστατα μεγαλύτερο από το 200 gt. που βλέπουμε στον LR 1989-90.


Όμως το 1969 δεν έιχει τεθέι σε ισχύ η διεθνής συνθήκη περί καταμέτρησης του 1969 που όπως είδαμε *εδώ* άρχισε να εφαρμόζεται στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980. Οπότε το 1969 είχε καταμετρηθεί με 595 grt ή κοχ (gross registered tonnage ή κόροι ολικής χωρητικότητας) ενώ αν καταμετρήθηκε το 1989 θα είναι gt (αδιάστατο αλλά βασίζεται σε μέτρηση όγκου σε κυβικά μέτρα). Αν και διαφέρει και ο τρόπος καταμέτρησης η σχέση μεταξύ κόρων και κυβικών μέτρων είναι 1 κόρος=2,83 κυβικά μέτρα οπότε 595 κόροι= 210 κυβικά μέτρα δηλαδή σχετικά κοντά στο 200. Για το μήκος η διαφορά 50 m με 57 m μήπως είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ ολικού μήκους και μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (μήκος ισάλου πρακτικά αν και δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστή η ταύτιση); Στο Lloyds Register καταγράφεται το μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων. Αλλά δεν αποκλείεται και η μετασκευή με κόψιμο κάποιου τμήματος του σκάφους

----------


## npapad

> Όμως το 1969 δεν έιχει τεθέι σε ισχύ η διεθνής συνθήκη περί καταμέτρησης του 1969 που όπως είδαμε *εδώ* άρχισε να εφαρμόζεται στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980. Οπότε το 1969 είχε καταμετρηθεί με 595 grt ή κοχ (gross registered tonnage ή κόροι ολικής χωρητικότητας) ενώ αν καταμετρήθηκε το 1989 θα είναι gt (αδιάστατο αλλά βασίζεται σε μέτρηση όγκου σε κυβικά μέτρα). Αν και διαφέρει και ο τρόπος καταμέτρησης η σχέση μεταξύ κόρων και κυβικών μέτρων είναι 1 κόρος=2,83 κυβικά μέτρα οπότε 595 κόροι= 210 κυβικά μέτρα δηλαδή σχετικά κοντά στο 200. Για το μήκος η διαφορά 50 m με 57 m μήπως είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ ολικού μήκους και μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (μήκος ισάλου πρακτικά αν και δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστή η ταύτιση); Στο Lloyds Register καταγράφεται το μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων. Αλλά δεν αποκλείεται και η μετασκευή με κόψιμο κάποιου τμήματος του σκάφους


Από τον LR πάντα αναφέρω το ολικό μήκος όπου υπάρχει. Γι' αυτό κατέληξα στη θεωρία που ανέφερα. Τα υπόλοιπα ΜΚ4 ήταν στα 5xx gt και μετά το 1969 οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα μέτρησης. Βέβαια, όπως είπα... θεωρία ! Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να βρίσκαμε καμιά φωτογραφία  :Sneakiness:

----------

